
Tesla Software Update 2020.36 Allows Cars to Read, Adjust to Speed Limit Signs - sahin-boydas
https://twitter.com/sahin/status/1300557938658914304
======
linsomniac
Given the state of computer vision, and how easy I thought it was to detect
and read a speed limit sign, at least in "ideal" conditions, that I was
surprised when I first got a Tesla with their new (at the time) "HW2"
hardware, that it was NOT reading speed limit signs. This is back in late
2016.

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
That was a patent issue.

